# Coventry NHS pays £250,000 for sex change ops



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello, this article was in my local paper on 5th March, Coventry only fund 1 free cycle of IVF/ICSI

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/NHS+PAYS+pounds+250,000+FOR+SEX+SWAP+OPS;+21+undergo+gender+change...-a0220384909

mandamae xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Sounds about right and they will only do one type of protocol there as well, I was given a long one even though I was told I would need a short one, and they are rubbish at monitoring one cycle i ovulated before ec then next one only 1 egg.

linda


----------

